# Charting cervix - what does it feel like after birth?



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So, I remember reading in the TCOYF book that after giving birth vaginally (which I've done three times now), the cervix will always feel a little bit open. But I'm wondering about the rest of the cervix. Is there anyone else whose post-birth cervix feels sort of "textured"? Mine's mostly smooth, but there are a few bumps and almost... crevices? I don't know. I've had a pap since my last birth and my MW didn't note that it was unusual or anything, but I'm still just curious.


----------



## wengrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Harmony- yes I've had two vaginal deliveries and my cervix is a bit odd feeling. It never seems fully closed. I can tell it opens up more around O time but that slit is always a bit loosely open it seems. Also I have the bumps and rough spots around it. Not smooth at all. I read that those are usually normal and nothing to worry about but I am going to ask my OB when I see him.

I have looked at pictures online of the cervix and they look so smooth and normal! Mine feels different...anyway I know what you mean. I think it is normal...maybe scarring from deliveries. My DS was sunny side up and I had a heck of a time pushing him out. Maybe that blew my cervix out? Lol


----------

